# Shepton Show 2006



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-10182-75.html

Above it the previous link to our meeting at Shepton 2006

We shall be having a little get together in the Wessex suite upstairs bar on the Friday evening at about 7.30pm I will have posters stuck on the tables so please come over and join us if you are there.

If any body else wants to join in please add yourselves to the rally section and pm me with your names. Also if you want my mobile number please pm me, just incase you can't find us :lol:

COULD ONE OF THE NICE MODERATORS PLEASE STICKY THIS TA


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just had a little chat with Lookback and hes going to join us at Shepton welcome Ian


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

I'll just do my usual on this post to bring it back up to the top

AND MAKE THE MODS TAKE SOME NOTICE.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hi Ken I had a word with my nice friend Peejay and hey presto we are sticked. Thanks for hollering as well :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see Oldroly has added his name to the rally list, welcome .look forward to meeting you at Shepton


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have 13 now attending Shepton bit of an unlucky number 13 is there anybody else going?


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

we'll be going if someone will tell me where to book
cheers paul & felicity


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Click on "Shepton Mallet Show Rally" from MHF's homepage (bottom-right).

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

.................glad we booked with the Caravan Club to get some electric 8O


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi himmi better make sure you have the snow chains and you're towing a small 4 wheel drive tractor and a weeks supply of vino, just incase :lol:


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*shepton show*

hi all,
managed to get on line via the two youghurt pots  we will be arriving on the friday "lunch time " we are booked on the caravan club affiliated bit like last year we are bringing along some friends "not members yet" will see you all upstairs as usuall if not before hope the service is better than last year. we still have the bessacarr complete with the dogs. greatings to hymy how is jake :?: are you bringing the cat and the parret ? have you sold your van yet.
well thats all for now some bldy crow just landed on the string :roll:

happy new year from tramp


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

We are booked in with the C&CC, missed the announcment MHF were having a rally there. Never mind will try to see you Friday evening.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I think you lot know my shift patterns and arrange these rallies around them


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi olley,

Snow has cleared now thank goodness,will bring the wine still just incase :wink: 

Hi tramp,

If you get on line before the show,Jake is fine thanks and will be on the front row with the parrot,Katie cat has to stay at home though.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi trigrem,

Look forward to meeting you on Friday night in the bar.

Hi Oggies,

Chris i wonder if you are really trying to avoid us :wink: ,perhaps you will be able to make Peterboro.................


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Elbino Paul & Felicity you just pay on the gate when you arrive and park up wherevere as Ithing it is to late now for booking with the CC and all the electric has been taken now anyway. We shall all be in the Wessex upstairs bar on the Friday evening about 7.30pm

Hi The Oggies excuses excuses we shall catch you one of theses days :lol:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Mallet Show*

How do we find you in the Bar? I know we look for banner on the field. Will you wearing a red rose or similar?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DJP I shall have a badge on saying LadyJ also will have posters on the table im sure you wont be able to miss us :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

DJP,

Just walk to the bar, reach for your wallet, look behind you and see a queue of smiling MHF members welcoming you.

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

................Dave you will get us all a bad name............    G & T please


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Somebody told me that you 30mpg motorhomers took pity on us poor old 10mpg ARVer's and bought us drinks all night :lol: 

Olley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Olley you have got that the wrong way round its you RV owners who have all the money so its drinky poos on you mines a coke please. :lol:


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

I rang the nice man at Stoneleisure and booked our place today, so will see you in the bar on Friday
paul & felicity


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Well done Paul can you add yourself to the rally list please


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

We have 18 members now joining us at Shepton. There are a few of you that I don't know your names could you please pm me with them so that I can do you a sticky label so we all know who we are talking to on Friday evening  They Are:-
Hymaway, Oldroly, Lookback, DJP, Arvy, Olley, Bassa. partners names as well please Thanks

If anybody else would like to join us please let me know with your names.


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Friday evening in the bar............
And i was going to stop drinking in 2006 . . . well the thought was there.
i have to stop again in 2007


hic 

JJ oo hh nn


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hi John glad to see you are joining us in the bar you could always drink coke you know :lol: Don't forget your name badges.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Shepton Show*



LadyJ894 said:


> Hi John glad to see you are joining us in the bar you could always drink coke you know :lol: Don't forget your name badges.


Name Badges. Are we supposed to be making them :!:

Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hi Elizabeth if you want to make yourself a badge please do, if not I shall supply a sticky with your name on it. It's just so that everybody knows who they are talking to it can get a bit confusing when there is a lot of people in the gathering


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Hi lady & John
Drink the "coke" -----Smoking it better !!!!!!!!!!!

Yes we still have the badges,

see you there


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Shepton Show*



LadyJ894 said:


> Hi Elizabeth if you want to make yourself a badge please do, if not I shall supply a sticky with your name on it. It's just so that everybody knows who they are talking to it can get a bit confusing when there is a lot of people in the gathering


Good idea lady J

We will have to use stick on ones as our printer is a bit naf at the moment. But will try & get some done for another time. I am hopless with names. Cna rarely put one to a face. never mind It gets worse as the years roll by.

Elizabeth


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:roll: We might just be there!


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine,

I hope you can make it,would be lovely to meet you both at last.

.............and the weather forecast said earlier that the weather is going to pick up from Monday so fingers crossed for a good show.

I will have some MHF's pennants with me,just let me know if you want one.

Look forward to seeing everyone..............


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ranie if you do appear please come up to the bar on Friday night don't be shy this time :lol: 

I see TonyHunt is joining us as well welcome Tony, look forward to meeting you.

Also Bampie has added his name to the rally list look forward tro meeting you too


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hi Gang,

Now I know we have a lot of shrinking violets out there but surely you could let me have your christian names. We have 24 vans now thats 48 bodies if you all come in two's how am I going to remember who you all are unless I label you all :lol:

Please could I have names for:- Hymaway, Oldroly, Lookback, DJP, Arvy, Olley,

Bassa, Batch. along with your partners names if they are comming to join us in the bar.

Thoes of you that have been to rallies before and have labels could you please bring them with you.Ta

If you don't want to post on here please pm me. Thanks everso folks


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi Lady J, how much is it thro mhf please? its looking good for us coming, and as i am now mobile (hip 85% ok now) we might just make it to the bar! :wink:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine,

I think you will find it is to late to book now.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Ok doh thanks hymmi!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi raine

I think you can still book on: http://www.stoneleisure.com/TheOutdoorLeisureShow.htm

You probably won't get an official spot with the MHF crowd but never underestimate the ability of LadyJ to sneak you in if possible.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry didn't explain myself very well there,what i meant was that Club booking will probably be closed now,most of us are with the C.C...........give it a try Raine you never know.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

You can go unbooked & park on the roadways where there is space


Motorhomer


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hi Raine,

I think you will just have to pay on the gate no discount for this show either. If you are in the Caravan Club the rally marshal is Chris Palmer and he may let you park up in the club area if you ask him nicely even though you havent booked with them. I know he let some in last year. Glad to here the hip is going on ok will you be able to make it up the stairs ok if not send Ade up for some able bodyed men and they can carry you up :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi, thanks for replies, we have been with the CC for a couple of years, but haven't booked with them at all, weird lot (  only joking-after all we are members!) we also have trouble with our central fan skylight, the internal worm gear has broken, and unless we get it sorted before the weekend or ingeniously think of something to hold it down, looks like we might be scuttled, but where theres a will theres a harry, (sorry a way!) good heavens i must need some food,................................... :wink:
hm! i've had 7 firemen lift me out of a smashed up car before, but not to get to a bar, lol, although it wasn't at the time! :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Just a quick message from Hymmi she's already at the show sneaked in today so I should recon anybody can get in first thing in the morning.

IF YOU HAVE NAME BADGES PLEASE BRING THEM WITH YOU AS IVE RUN OUT OF INK 

I'm of now so see you all there in the bar friday night 7.30pm


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just spoke to LadyJ encamped on the plateau at Shepton.

She says lots of wind and rain with plenty of mud & puddles so if you're going down there Friday or Saturday be sure to take your wellies!

See you there!


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

thanks Ken & Jen

Sounds like New Year again !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
However its not muddy in the club house !! We Hope !!

getting there about 3pm tomorrow


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*shepton show*

hi everybody ,
arrived at show at 12pm all the usual faces here not to muddy but a cold wind ,lots more vans on site than this time last year looks promising.
also lots more vans to see in the halls and outside. we will all be meeeting up stairs around 7-30pm even if lady-j has a cold. well thats all for now from tramp live at the show.

tramp


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

We attended the show yesterday and like many others were just there for the day. It seems such a pity that the get-together was arranged for Friday evening at 7.30 when the show closed at 6 p.m. and by then we were home.
Could something be arranged during the time most of us day-trippers would have been there? It would be good to add faces to names.
Pamal


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Arrived about 11.00 on friday morning, chris the CC marshal is doing his nut, people have been driving past his barriers and parking in the CC area, then refusing to move, so reducing the space available for members, we have parked ok. with him and settled in. 

Had a look around show, got waylaid by a trader, wife bought a magic brush :roll: from then on they all thought we where easy meat, finished up with some bio-loo stuff, and then dragged on to bed stand for 40mins impressed, but not at the price £3,500 went back for tea and red wine more red wine and finally went over to the bar at 9.30 show not bad.

Man is setting fire to immigrants, when asked by police what he was doing he said 10 to the gallon :lol: 

Disaster with lap top, data card has packed up, so I am in an internet cafe in yeovil (first time) doing banking and wasting time as wife shops.

Olley


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Mallet Show*

Just back from Shepton show, long journey back to Bristol (20 miles)  
It was great to meet some of you at last. LadyJ, hymmi, tramp, D A Burleigh, gaspode and all the rest of the gang.
LadyJ organised us all at the evening get togethers, well we were told where to sit around the fairly large table :lol: 
Picked up a couple of bargains, 2 pasties and 2 drinks for £9.10 :roll: 
A new 3 in 1 jacket.
We went to Taylormade for an outside silver screen for the Fiat but he had sold out when we went back (he had them the 1st visit but I did not want to carry them around all day).
We the decided to change the MH for a Merc based one (Auto Trail Mohican) and he didn't have the screens for that either so I have ordered them for the NEC show. I can't afford to buy another MH until I find one he has screens for.  
Thanks again guys for some great company at Shepton. See you at NEC?


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

We arrived home at 5.30pm after long journey,thank you everybody for making the weekend great. It was lovely to meet everybody again.

We bought everything in sight,various brushes,carpet cleaners, 2 pairs slippers,a thing to seal bags???(sure it will be invaluable)....... bio stuff,smelly soap,a thing to get ice off your car with a glove attached a bargain at 75p, and a mat.

We also brought home about 2 dozen bio yogurts that the girl insisted we had every time we saw her,my blood pressure should be fantastic!!!!

We nearly bought about 10 different motorhomes varying from £15,000-£105,000,sadly we came home with our little Eclipse,maybe next time  

I think I should have bought a toaster as both mornings Ken and Jen observed that I had burnt the toast 8O 8O actually it was'nt me it was my grill.

Sadly we could not all get seats to see the entertainment Saturday night but I managed to push somebody off one, and watched it with Carol and John (Jonnylove),I'm not sure they knew I was there, as they were snogging most of the night. Did I mention that the show was fantastic :lol: :lol:

Hope everyone is home safely and see you all soon,

Lesley and Alan


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Sadly we could not all get seats to see the entertainment Saturday night but I managed to push somebody off one,


 Slipped up there I'm afraid lesley, Mr. Burleigh usually has a knee going begging for such emegencies :lol: :wink:

See photos from previous meets! :roll:


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice to meet everyone. A good fun show


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Well - another enjoyable weekend with the MHF crowd, thanks to all who gave their time to organising it - in spite of the CC efforts. Hope you and John are getting over your colds Jacquie, you did a sterling job in spite of feeling under the weather. MHF banner looked great on Dave's massive pole (no wonder the girls sit on his knee) until some kill-joy CC tugger decided it was disturbing them and the wrath of the CC rally organisers descended on us!
Shame we missed the Saturday entertainment due to being too laid back to get there early enough for a seat, the venue is rather too small for an ambitious show. Still, we had an excellent night upstairs in the bar thanks to the stimulating company of the MHF crowd.
Interesting to follow the fortunes of MHF members trying to negotiate deals on new vans, we must be a canny lot, the salesmen had a hard time, full marks for effort but no-one hooked yet as far as we know. Plenty of bits and bobs purchased by all and everyone overdosed on Flora Bio yoghurt - just how much of that stuff did they give away? We had at least a dozen pots!
Olley - where the hell were you? Poor Jacquie waited in vain for you to introduce yourself, I'm sure if she had been firing on all cylinders she would have visited all the M/Hs until she found you.
Lesley - get a new toaster, I don't reckon you were planning to tell Alan you burn't his toast if I hadn't caught you scraping the black bits off!

Looking forward to next time


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

When I put the pole up the tugger wasn't there! In his defence, I'd have been miffed at the noise the banner was making in the breeze if I were that close, so no problem. Sorry I wasn't there to take it down but was going around the show in blissful ignorance.

Thanks for the organisation; name badges certainly help. It was good chatting with MHFers the Friday and Saturday evenings.

I pushed the boat out and bought cleaner, a gas lighter, a silk scarf and, best of all, those juicy garlic olives 

Here's to the next one at Peterborough in a couple of weeks. Alison will be at that one, too.

There was interest from various MHF quarters in the HymerVan, Rapido 7099F and the AdriaVision, so here are some pics if you didn't take your own:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/shepton

Dave


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

'I pushed the boat out and bought cleaner, a gas lighter, a silk scarf and, best of all, those juicy garlic olives'

You can tell a lot about a man from what he buys for himself :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pleased you all enjoyed it. Wish we could have gone too.

Sharon


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Wish we could have gone too."

Sharon,

Never mind. I'm sure the time you spent instead on getting your school uniform kitted out will be appreciated by us all. Hope you found that hockey stick in the loft! 

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Home safely. 


Thankyou Jackie for arranging yet another great getogether. Have a safe journey on Monday.
There were good bargains in the bar. Two stella artois served in plastic picnic cups . Only £5 .60 the two. 

Motorhomer & Motorhomer two


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

What a super show and wonderfull company again,........as Ken says despite efforts to upset us for arriving before the rally marshall who was late arriving and had not marked out the site............. one of our members having the audacity to move his barrier having been told to do so by the show officials ...........this will not happen next year as we will rally ourselves without us the C.C. would have had about four units last year and six this weekend.

I absolutely fell in love with the new Hymer Van on a transit,just over five mtrs,a high top,what a stunning van at just £34K,Frank from Hymer UK did his best but we got away only just .............and he rang again as we were on our way home on the off chance.

A great get together on Fri/Sat evening,thanks for trying to save us all seats Johnnylove and Carol,nice to see some new faces too.................thanks Jacquie and John for your great effort,both being really poorly with colds.

...............Lesley did find Dave's knee twice i think,along with Carol and i had a second go too...........he does have lovely knee's 8O :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

Hi Gang I'm Home :lol:

Thanks to you all for turning up on Friday night, well all thoes of you that did that is :roll: also Bampie, Mike and his son Stephen who popped up to the van for a natter on Friday hope your wife is feeling better Mike. Well we had a bit of a shuffle round with the tables and chairs Friday night and finally all got more or less seated in a huge square, bit like musical chairs but without the music :lol: There were 30 bodies to be chatted to Jean and I did the best we could and D.A.B Dave was a great help although he ended up with ladies 2 on his lap this time (piccys to follow).Saturday night due to most of us not getting over to the entertainment early enough we ended up upstairs again , poor Johhnylove tried in vain to keep seats for us all downstairs but it wasnt to be, we must try harder next time to get there early.
I spent the grand sum of £13 on a new dog bed and a window squeegy, nearly spent £15K on another motorhome but resisted the urge :lol: 
There was a winnebago parked just up from us was that you Olley ? pity you never came to say hello on Friday night you missed all the fun.

It was really nice to meet all the new people that turned up and we will look forward to seeing you all again, also to catch up with some of the regular gang
Hopefully the next time we all meet I shall be back to my usual stupid self :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> Olley - where the hell were you? Poor Jacquie waited in vain for you to introduce yourself, I'm sure if she had been firing on all cylinders she would have visited all the M/Hs until she found you.
> Lesley - get a new toaster, I don't reckon you were planning to tell Alan you burn't his toast if I hadn't caught you scraping the black bits off!
> 
> Looking forward to next time


??? 30' long 12' high 8' wide thats the RV not me, how could you miss us???, we where parked half in the road, half on the grass, one van behind a member with two small dogs (bull dogs?)
Sorry on friday we didn't get over to the club until 9.30 and then went straight into the bar :lol: Saturday we went to Yeovil early for shopping and didn't return till midnight.

Sunday night we went into Wells had a meal at the Fountain Inn, 2 for a tenner, one of the best meals we have had, very good service, recommend it 8)

Left 9am this morning, arrived home at 3pm, had a job getting of the grass, had to rock it, sorry but we will be going with ARVE to peterbough they normally get hardstandings, not going to risk it. Will go with you lot later in the year when the grounds a bit dryer.

Olley


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
Well I’m spent-out from the show; Carol went on a spending spree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I had to put my foot down when she wanted a new “Dakota” Apache van at the little price of only £48K however it was a nice and well built so I’ll probably treat her in a month or so.

Friday Night we had a warm welcome as we walked into the room. Great atmosphere especially when everyone was moving the tables Carol and Lesley sat on Dave’s lap I tried myself but there was no room and I ended up on the floor. 

And Saturday Night well what can I say…….
As planned I was going to meet Alan at 6.30pm and save a table for about 15 people, 
I arrived at the club about 6.40 ( No Alan ) about ¼ of the tables were already taken so I got us the biggest table and then got extra chairs making a total of 14 chairs then spent the next 50 min’s trying to save the chairs.

The room began to fill up quickly and the only table left was the one I was sitting on, I had my coat at the one end and I was sitting at the other. However it was inevitable that I was going to loose the table I was lucky to end up with a seat for me and Carol however not too worry the entertainment on Saturday night was very good well worth the price of the show for the weekend

And Lesley we did see the show.

As we have “Lady” our Springer spaniel we parked on the edge of the show ground. On Saturday morning on walking the dog I found an even better place to park it was a very secluded and very nice lovely view of the trees and no mud it was lovely and near by was an electric socket which worked !!!!!!!!!!!!!!and only a little walk back to the show. 

We hope to see you all again soon


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

ok


----------

